# Small motor, low RPM



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm looking for a small motor with really low RPM - about the rate of say a reindeer motor. It needs to fit into a foam skull.

I'm doing a third eye on a prop that just stares left to right (like a head turner). I'd use a servo and a PICAXE but I want to keep things low-tech this year. So I just want to give it some juice and away it goes - no fancy circuits or soldering.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

look for microwave turntable motors.

I have been using this motor for some things but it may be to big to fit in a skull:

https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2009100308020898&item=5-1587&catname=electric


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks bradbaum. I've used those motors before and they're awesome. What I'm looking for has to be much smaller, about the size of a servo. It needs to fit INSIDE the skull to drive the eye mechanism.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Would this work?


----------

